# Welding



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

:1: 
:30: WELDING
:5: 
:69: 
:80: 
 
:67: 
:78:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

gooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى ان اسمع ارائكم على المواضيع التي اشارك فيها.........................
وشكرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 أغسطس 2006)

والله انها لمواضيع رائعه فعلا ولكن لا نستطيع المتابعه


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (30 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك المفيده
و برجاء الإستمرار


----------



## goodzeelaa (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tifaonline (29 ديسمبر 2007)

many thanks


----------



## prof mido (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور ياهندسه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ودبيلا (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور شكر جزيل علي المعلومة


----------



## adham fahad (29 يناير 2008)

الاخ مجدي السلام عليكم لدينا حاجة ماسة الى مجموعة كاملة من Aws
اذا امكنك المساعدة حيث لم يتطرق احد لها سابقا بشكل كامل 
تحياتي


----------



## gadoo20042004 (6 فبراير 2008)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## الجناحي (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي وحفظك اللة


----------



## رنا نور (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أستاذنا الكبير م.مجدي عليان المحترم :
قرأت في إحدى مشاركاتك أنه لديك DIN codes 
و قد عودتنا على كرمك
أرجو أن يوصل صوتي لك 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## merohussein (7 أكتوبر 2008)

Its Agood Subj.thanks


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 أكتوبر 2008)

رنا نور قال:


> أستاذنا الكبير م.مجدي عليان المحترم :
> قرأت في إحدى مشاركاتك أنه لديك Din Codes
> و قد عودتنا على كرمك
> أرجو أن يوصل صوتي لك
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 

الاخ او الاخت نور
عندي بعض الكودات الالمانية
ولكنها للاسف اوراق وليست ملفات
ان شاء الله بالمستقبل القريب ساعمل على تحويلها الى ملفات وارفعها للجميع

شكرا و صوتك وصلني من زمان
بس صراحة مشغول جدا
واعتذر على التقصير


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (8 أكتوبر 2008)

adham fahad قال:


> الاخ مجدي السلام عليكم لدينا حاجة ماسة الى مجموعة كاملة من Aws
> اذا امكنك المساعدة حيث لم يتطرق احد لها سابقا بشكل كامل
> تحياتي



تم عمل موضوع كامل عن Aws
ويرجى من ادارة المنتدى تثبيتة حتى يستفيد الجميع
يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93689.html


----------



## notime4life (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انت عودتنا على كل شي رائع يا مهندس مجدي قولا وفعلا ... ان شاء الله تصل بالسلامة


----------

